# Full Audio Rebuild



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow JL audio running 600 a pair it sounds like they are taking you for a walk man. I got mine for 140 for all four and they were awesome. That is a LOT of money to put in this car.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

mikeeitup said:


> Wow JL audio running 600 a pair it sounds like they are taking you for a walk man. I got mine for 140 for all four and they were awesome. That is a LOT of money to put in this car.


They're one of JL's top speakers I've heard them, they sound amazing

I think these are them: http://www.jlaudio.ca/c5-650-car-audio-c5-speaker-systems-99104


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

XR will eventually get around to posting on this thread, and I don't know a ton about car audio, but Im confident, he will tell you, you're wasting your money. He can set you up with something for no where near that cost, and It'll sound a lot better.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> XR will eventually get around to posting on this thread, and I don't know a ton about car audio, but Im confident, he will tell you, you're wasting your money. He can set you up with something for no where near that cost, and It'll sound a lot better.


You need to get with XtremeRevolution, they are way over charging you for what you are getting, XR can set you up with a much better system for under half and it will still use the factory head unit.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

OP...This is a good place to start here. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes please get into contact with Xtreme before you go any further with it. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Those c5 speakers do sound good but I picked em locally for about 150 but wouldn't be paying 600 for them. The Audison amps are very nice but really not needed at all especially for the price. For about 1500 you could but all your speakers, wiring, minidsp and probably some proper sound deadening. And depending where you live you could drive down to XR or a couple other guys in the forum who have XRs suggested stereo and have them install it and you could help and learn, for a small fee id imagine. That's if you don't know a thing about car audio installation. 

But at the end of the day if you have that kind of money to blow go for it. Yes that's a pricey quote but you are getting some decent branded equipment and a bulk of the price is shop costs for install. It will sound good much better then stock. But you can get an equally sounding if not better for just around 2000 depending on how you choose to get it installed. It's really simple and there are some good how to's on here and take some time on a car audio forum and look at pictures of other installs to get a idea of how to go about it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

mikeeitup said:


> Wow JL audio running 600 a pair it sounds like they are taking you for a walk man. I got mine for 140 for all four and they were awesome. That is a LOT of money to put in this car.




Guy really? There are different tiers on JL drivers...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> Alright so today I went to a local audio store (famous nation wide) (they also work on high end exotic cars and make their systems look OEM) and I priced out a system, full rebuild:
> 
> New front speakers (JL) (not sure specific model but were approx $600 for pair)
> New Tweeters (JL) (not sure specific model either)
> ...



Based on the brands alone it sounds decent however models are the most important part. This is a higher end set up. Xtreme set up is very affordable but if tune correctly I beleive yours will score higher. But everything comes down to tuning. What is the name of the shop?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> You need to get with XtremeRevolution, they are way over charging you for what you are getting, XR can set you up with a much better system for under half and it will still use the factory head unit.


I dont believe they are over charging I am a JL, HERTZ/AUDISON dealer, those prices sound on point. ZR RETAILS at 899 so $600 is a good deal.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Aus348 said:


> Alright so today I went to a local audio store (famous nation wide) (they also work on high end exotic cars and make their systems look OEM) and I priced out a system, full rebuild:
> 
> New front speakers (JL) (not sure specific model but were approx $600 for pair)
> New Tweeters (JL) (not sure specific model either)
> ...


Seems like a lot to me about $2500 more than I'd spend for the same. Also why rear components? you could save there. Make sure you get model numbers also, sometimes you don't need the best of the best. I'm curious as to why there pushing a very expensive audison amp and not something much more practical.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What a colossal waste of money on something that will ultimately be put to shame with $1500 worth of raw drivers. I've done the work to show people just what you need to achieve an incredibly high level of sound quality and even posted the tune for the miniDSP so you don't need to get your own measurement rig and learn how to use it. I guarantee you my midrange combo with the Dayton RS180 and Seas prestige will destroy it. 

Also, rear components? Are you intentionally trying to destroy your sound stage? There is no purpose to rear components unless you constantly have rear passengers that are very picky about sound. 

Not saying you are getting ripped off compared to what those parts would normally cost if you got them online, I'm saying I wouldn't use those parts period.

Hificruzer can explain it to you in more detail. The setup you were quoted is not very high value for the price you were quoted.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Based on the brands alone it sounds decent however models are the most important part. This is a higher end set up. Xtreme set up is very affordable but if tune correctly I beleive yours will score higher. But everything comes down to tuning. What is the name of the shop?


I've yet to see a JL component set that sounds half as good as the RS180 and Seas Prestige. Heck at this point he could be using Scanspeak Revelators and still be paying half the price. You'd have to be out of your mind to think anything JL makes comes remotely close, especially with a complete absence of data.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Guy really? There are different tiers on JL drivers...


Yes but there is one truth about all JL drivers: they are overpriced. There is also one truth about almost all car audio labeled drivers when comparing to raw drivers, and you know what that is.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

that's Nice ! The third party mark up is always going to bite ya . I'll bet for $$ 4500,00there must be an installation Fee .

And to imagine that me wiring cost the most and was the most mind bending part of the install . 

Well any who revisit your shopping techniques ..


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol since I work at best buy everytime some one ask for help in car-fy I'm just gonna recommend XR to them lol 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Moral of this story is:

Never bring a sound engineer to a sales call. He will kill the sale with brutal honesty and facts.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Add another Vote for XR's Setup.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay guys here is an update: (not models yet)

So $1400 is the install cost due to them making custom boxes and welding bracket harness on the the frame of the car to bolt the amp to as well as sound deadening and other small but important details. $400 for premium wiring that is flexible and hides away well (use it in exotic vehicles) and I got re-quoted $3700 because they were over estimated a few things. So in the end parts are only about $2300 I believe. They also guarantee that if any trained technician took a look at it he would struggle to see the difference over stock. (so its going to be a clean job regardless). And they're also doing a full tune of the system of course.

anyway this is the shop:

http://www.mobilesolutionscalgary.com/

https://www.facebook.com/mobilesolutions

What do you guys think?

-Aus348


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've yet to see a JL component set that sounds half as good as the RS180 and Seas Prestige. Heck at this point he could be using Scanspeak Revelators and still be paying half the price. You'd have to be out of your mind to think anything JL makes comes remotely close, especially with a complete absence of data.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I was referring to the silver flute set up. I was defending the shop simply because they are not overcharging. I wouldnt do that set up in my personal car I would definetly go with revelators over those. Everyone was saying he was getting ripped off and he is not. That price is on point for the tier of equipment. Could he get better performance at a better price most def, as I have written several post based on that. My post are to defend the prices which the OP was asking and everyone is comparing online prices which are either refurb or fake. As a dealer if I put any of my equipment online below map I lose my dealer rights instantly. Recently the supplier of JL to sonicelec (going sideways) was shut down. 


Can you get better performance than a ferrari 458 Italia for half the price YUP!

If you want to spend less and get more than go with your set up. Some people like to spend money because of label and looks. But Pricing is in line with products he listed value is left to be determined.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes but there is one truth about all JL drivers: they are overpriced. There is also one truth about almost all car audio labeled drivers when comparing to raw drivers, and you know what that is.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Compared to raw drivers absolutely, compared to other car audio brands I dont think so.

Put it this way I am a dealer for all of the equipment you are considering buying, yet I have none of it in my car because of value compared to what true audiophiles and engineers do.

I sell these brands to feed my family and people want to buy them. I do not own them because its a waste of money, excluding amps because topology and quality of components is hard to find with out spending big bucks (relative to my budget) IMO.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been and always will be an advocate for your hard work xtreme and driver selection for given parameters, and because I am lazy and do not have the time to put in my car stereo I will probably go with your entire set up. Or maybe do a really high end in tandem with ya. But I cant have people bashing good brands, espeacially those who have probably never heard 1 single properly tuned system.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Compared to raw drivers absolutely, compared to other car audio brands I dont think so.
> 
> Put it this way I am a dealer for all of the equipment you are considering buying, yet I have none of it in my car because of value compared to what true audiophiles and engineers do.
> 
> I sell these brands to feed my family and people want to buy them. I do not own them because its a waste of money, excluding amps because topology and quality of components is hard to find with out spending big bucks (relative to my budget) IMO.


^ This x 1000. 

When you have an RS180/Seas setup that the tune file for this specific car is already published for free, there is little benefit or convenience to car audio name brands, especially for something that is hidden behind a door or pillar. 

The Silver Flutes however have been used in $7000 boutique home theater speakers. The weakest link in that setup is the tweeter, which is certainly no slouch.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> I was referring to the silver flute set up. I was defending the shop simply because they are not overcharging. I wouldnt do that set up in my personal car I would definetly go with revelators over those. Everyone was saying he was getting ripped off and he is not. That price is on point for the tier of equipment. Could he get better performance at a better price most def, as I have written several post based on that. My post are to defend the prices which the OP was asking and everyone is comparing online prices which are either refurb or fake. As a dealer if I put any of my equipment online below map I lose my dealer rights instantly. Recently the supplier of JL to sonicelec (going sideways) was shut down.
> 
> 
> Can you get better performance than a ferrari 458 Italia for half the price YUP!
> ...



Did you see my update? It's more reasonable


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

i think your missing the help thats been provided by some of us. but it seems your so dead set on spending all that money on a shop to install stuff. shops use fancy lingo so they can charge you much more then needed. example "$400 for premium wiring that is flexible and hides away well (use it in exotic vehicles)" most car audio cable is flexible enough to hide well. go to knu konceptz bet you could buy all the cable you needed for probably 200$ and youd be hard pressed to find a better deal. there has been links and suggestions posted for you to read upon. the work they do looks nice as is should with a shop working on cars like they do. again as i said before if you have the money to blow go for it you will be happy with the results however if you do a little reading you will realize you will get better value for your hard earned money for half the cost.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> i think your missing the help thats been provided by some of us. but it seems your so dead set on spending all that money on a shop to install stuff. shops use fancy lingo so they can charge you much more then needed. example "$400 for premium wiring that is flexible and hides away well (use it in exotic vehicles)" most car audio cable is flexible enough to hide well. go to knu konceptz bet you could buy all the cable you needed for probably 200$ and youd be hard pressed to find a better deal. there has been links and suggestions posted for you to read upon. the work they do looks nice as is should with a shop working on cars like they do. again as i said before if you have the money to blow go for it you will be happy with the results however if you do a little reading you will realize you will get better value for your hard earned money for half the cost.


Thanks, I'm not dead set I just am looking for advice and I've been doing my research for months, though I'm either too retarded to come to a conclusion or I just have no idea what I'm doing, I've been recommended to these people at audio competitions because yes I could get a better price obviously because they need to make a profit, though I'm paying somewhat for their expertise and knowledge of sound that comes after years and years of daily system builds. I'm asking for your guys help I just don't know everything about sound as many do but I just want some quality sound that will not deteriorate. I'm basically paying a little extra for the knowledge they have so that I can have amazing audio without spending hundreds and hundreds of hours figuring everything out.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> Thanks, I'm not dead set I just am looking for advice and I've been doing my research for months, though I'm either too retarded to come to a conclusion or I just have no idea what I'm doing, I've been recommended to these people at audio competitions because yes I could get a better price obviously because they need to make a profit, though I'm paying somewhat for their expertise and knowledge of sound that comes after years and years of daily system builds. I'm asking for your guys help I just don't know everything about sound as many do but I just want some quality sound that will not deteriorate. I'm basically paying a little extra for the knowledge they have so that I can have amazing audio without spending hundreds and hundreds of hours figuring everything out.



Give this guy^ a break we are flipping his world upside down. 

Buy extremes RS180/Seas setup IT IS BETTER than anything jl has period. I have seen his tune files and methods and I can confidently say that it is the best performance you can get for less than half your budget. You need to buy an awesome 4 channel amp it will be the most expensive thing you need to buy. I will make it simple buy the dayton/Seas. he has done all the hard work for you. 

There are plenty of how tos here to walk you thru installing it yourself. Take your time and save an donkey ton of money.
If you have specific questions we are just about always here to help.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Aus348 said:


> Okay guys here is an update: (not models yet)
> 
> So $1400 is the install cost due to them making custom boxes and welding bracket harness on the the frame of the car to bolt the amp to as well as sound deadening and other small but important details. $400 for premium wiring that is flexible and hides away well (use it in exotic vehicles) and I got re-quoted $3700 because they were over estimated a few things. So in the end parts are only about $2300 I believe. They also guarantee that if any trained technician took a look at it he would struggle to see the difference over stock. (so its going to be a clean job regardless). And they're also doing a full tune of the system of course.
> 
> ...


$1,400 for install sounded steep, although now that I look at the FB page they do some really nice fabrication work. I still think its a bit expensive, but it all depends on the level of fabrication of the boxes, baffles, and how well they blend everything into stock.

$400 for "premium wiring", now that in itself is sort of an Oxymoron. The only real difference between brands of wire, and what makes wire good quality, is whether or not its OFC (Oxygen Free Copper). All wiring, unless it has an extremely hard/thick insulating silicone is flexible and easy to tuck away.

$2300 for JL Audio is a complete waste of money IMHO. From everything else that has been posted in this thread so far hifi has been arguing that the price you have been quoted is on point, however what XR has been arguing, and I agree with him, is that for $2300 you're not getting $2300 worth of drivers. You can easily get far superior quality speakers for the same price if you went with raw drivers.

The only bad thing is that you live in Canada, or else I would strongly recommend you make a trip to Lordstown to meet with XR in person to hear his work in person. Also, I just want to state that yes, XR's two set ups are cheap in order to be affordable, but that is because a large base of the Cruze world doesn't have the money, or need to send so much on audio alone. However if you have the budget, he can help you pick out a $2300 system, that will actually be worth $2300.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

give him a break from what? hes been on the board for 7 months. and hes been researching for months he says. the audio threads done by XR are easily accessible and have everything needed to get the ball rolling on a new audio system.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Give this guy^ a break we are flipping his world upside down.
> 
> Buy extremes RS180/Seas setup IT IS BETTER than anything jl has period. I have seen his tune files and methods and I can confidently say that it is the best performance you can get for less than half your budget. You need to buy an awesome 4 channel amp it will be the most expensive thing you need to buy. I will make it simple buy the dayton/Seas. he has done all the hard work for you.
> 
> ...


Personally, I would have XR build a specific set up for Aus348 that allows him to get a system thats even better than the RS180/SEAS one, since there are other midrange/tweeter setups that will out perform it. The only thing that would need to happen is for him to arrange for someone to tune his system, or have him meet Andrei to have it tuned.

I mean if my whole system cost me ~$1500, he should easily be able to have XR build a system that will crap on mine for double the budget.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry guys I really have no idea what I'm doing and correct me if I'm wrong but one of the other reasons why I'm looking at these brand names is because in time when I choose to upgrade I can let someone take a seat in my car and they will be an easy sell, especially the sub/amp


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> $1,400 for install sounded steep, although now that I look at the FB page they do some really nice fabrication work. I still think its a bit expensive, but it all depends on the level of fabrication of the boxes, baffles, and how well they blend everything into stock.
> 
> $400 for "premium wiring", now that in itself is sort of an Oxymoron. The only real difference between brands of wire, and what makes wire good quality, is whether or not its OFC (Oxygen Free Copper). All wiring, unless it has an extremely hard/thick insulating silicone is flexible and easy to tuck away.
> 
> ...


Premium wiring is important , pure copper awg standards connector quality is super important to me.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Aus348 said:


> Sorry guys I really have no idea what I'm doing and correct me if I'm wrong but one of the other reasons why I'm looking at these brand names is because in time when I choose to upgrade I can let someone take a seat in my car and they will be an easy sell, especially the sub/amp


If you want to sell someone on a sound system, you don't use brand names, you let them listen to it and get a real feel for how it sounds. And spending your money/time getting the raw drivers will make such a perfect sound quality that they will sell themselves.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Premium wiring is important , pure copper awg standards connector quality is super important to me.


Yes, but there are numerous pure copper wiring out there that doesn't cost $400 for tweeters, front/rear doors, and sub.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yes, but there are numerous pure copper wiring out there that doesn't cost $400 for tweeters, front/rear doors, and sub.


and powering up the amps caps distribution blocks, quality rcas as well. 400 typically is not just for a kit its for all the little pieces too. I will agree 400 is on the upper end as well.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yes, but there are numerous pure copper wiring out there that doesn't cost $400 for tweeters, front/rear doors, and sub.


They intentionally over estimate so that they can give you a set price that will only cost less not more so like the guy there said it could be $200 even


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> Sorry guys I really have no idea what I'm doing and correct me if I'm wrong but one of the other reasons why I'm looking at these brand names is because in time when I choose to upgrade I can let someone take a seat in my car and they will be an easy sell, especially the sub/amp



Just listen you want to buy a system because of resale value based on brand names?

quick math.
option 1
You spend $4000 on brand name stuff for a stereo enjoy it when you go to sell it maybe you can squeeze $1500 best case scenario. That means you spent $2500 on enjoyment youll never get back

option 2
You spend $2000 on quality components and enjoy your stereo more than if you had bought brand names. When go to sell it even if you get $0 for it you are up $500 bucks and you had way better tunes....

Think about it.... HARDER


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> They intentionally over estimate so that they can give you a set price that will only cost less not more so like the guy there said it could be $200 even



I do the same on my estimates


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Just listen you want to buy a system because of resale value based on brand names?
> 
> quick math.
> option 1
> ...


Very true but I also just really like the convenience of a system completely done for me. To put this into terms I can understand it's like apple products they are simple and the hardware is crap compared to a similar priced PC but you need to know what you're doing just like with sound systems and I don't sadly . I find it very difficult to learn too, I have tried but their is so many things that prevent other things from working etc.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> Very true but I also just really like the convenience of a system completely done for me. To put this into terms I can understand it's like apple products they are simple and the hardware is crap compared to a similar priced PC but you need to know what you're doing just like with sound systems and I don't sadly . I find it very difficult to learn too, I have tried but their is so many things that prevent other things from working etc.


have someone professionally install the recommended equipment on the sq thread than.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

OP, you can build an absolutely fantastic system with that budget.

Nothing wrong with spending that as long as you realize that car audio has massive diminishing returns.

While you can build a better system than the couple already outlined, they will not be 4 times better because they are 4 times the price.
The system that Xtreme has laid out is about as good as it gets value wise, and will undoubtedly be a premium system.

With that being said, your initial setup is terrible frankly. Regardless of the value and quality of the gear, it simply is lacking in fundamental areas that will provide a balanced system.

Aim your sights on building a 3-way active system, utilizing the stock locations.

This means...
- no rear speakers
- new tweeters
- new woofers
- subwoofer
- some combination of amplifier(s) giving you five channels with independent sensitivity controls
- digital sound processing (DSP)
- source unit (if you decide to go this route)

Personally (value is not taken into account here), I would recommend...

Headunit - Either DEX-P99RS *or* Stock w/ miniDSP *or* MX-406 w/ bitone
Tweeters - Hertz ML 28
Woofers - Scanspeak Revelators
Subwoofer - 2 x 12" Image Dynamics IDQ
Amplfiers- Zed Leviathan + Arc KS 125.2 Mini

You are also going to want to have a second battery such as an Optima Yellowtop, and a smart battery isolator. Finally you will want to complete the 'big three' to top off your charging system.

For wiring, you are going to want 1/0 gauge power and ground to the back, and 4 and 8 gauge to the amps. 

Don't forget the cost of installation items such as breakers/fuses etc.

If you really want high end sound, you can go to a 4 way active system. This however requires a fair bit a tuning knowledge and know how. It doesn't sound like you are there yet. It also means it won't look stock.


If you want some ideas, check out my build for a high end system.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...-eco-mt-hi-end-full-audio-system-upgrade.html


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Scrap everything everyone here is saying (including myself earlier). This is your car, and these are your ears. 

First determine what you willing to lose. I say lose because its car audio and you will get pennies on the dollar on what you spend. If you are comfortable spending $4k do it. You know the product you are getting, you are familiar with it, and so is the shop installing it. 

Now don't let the guys at the shop tell you what to put in. They will have a section to listen to everything they have. If they don't RUN! now go in there and ask a sales guy to put on a song you know. I mean know to the point when they play it on the radio you know the high hat is eq'd out. Listen to every set of speakers in there. Close your eyes and chose what sounds best to you, you may like the $100 speakers you may like $1000 speakers. Ask them to play it with a sub without a sub and different combos. 

I could design the worlds best system on paper, but it could sound like a bag of crap to you, you need to listen to the product and determine what sounds best to you. Go in and touch all the amps, feel how cool and hot they run. 

What do you like? Lows, highs, mids? Are you an audiophile or just somone looking to improve stock? 

Before we start saying what you need, what do you want?


----------



## Darkrider (Jan 21, 2014)

As someone who has built my own Cruze system, and also paid a shop *a lot* for the system in my 2010 Camaro, I can sympathize with both sides here. I took my Camaro to a shop because I did not have the time or patience to do a show-car quality build on my Camaro. For my Cruze, I did it myself because I didn't care to take it to shows, I just wanted a great sounding daily driver (pic below). I did this car a little fancier than I intended, but since I'll probably have it for a couple of years, I wanted it to be nice.

Op, as far as the price is concerned, that's a reasonable price, even in Canadian dollars . JL Audio dealers charge MSRP (or maybe just below) so you're not going to get much in the way of "deals" buying retail. If the shop has a good rep (which is soooo hard to keep a good rep these days with the internet and all), then you know that the install price is probably justified. Bottom line is that just like anything else, if you do it yourself, you save money. If you need someone else to do it, then you have to pay the piper.

Also, +1 to everything TheMaterial said.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Seems really steep to me. My opinion is, if your going to spend that amount I hope you have zero car trouble and plan on owning the car forever hahaha. Good luck in your search


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I dont see whats the big deal considering people spend $900 on a exhuast to gain 5hp and then $300 for a piece of pipe that does nothing. Audison makes some nice amps but they are big bucks. JL is not the old JL, those days are gone. Xtreme and hificruzer are very knowledgable in this field and can help you save alot. I would NEVER buy JL components, not worth the cost. The only thing that might stop me with going Xtreme's route is that I only have a 2ch amp (zed audio) and his setup requires a 4ch. I have a set of DLS components I can put in my car to save more coin. decisions decisions. If I was you i would do more reasearch!


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Getting installed in a couple days ))))


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you're ready to drop that kind of money you should be taking advice from XR. As previously stated by another user I too started out at Best Buy when I was 16 but I can assure you there is nothing in stock at an audio store be it Best Buy or any other major retail chain that will compete with the kind of system XR can build and at half the cost might I add. To be brutally honest, you could fly him to your house for that price and he could personally install it O__O

I understand the need to feel comfortable in utilizing their expertise simply because it's going to be a complete install but I would strongly recommend finding a single custom shop and bringing in the components XR recommends to you and saving yourself about $1500 or more. JL is nice equipment don't get me wrong, however, the mark up on their components is astronomically higher than the mark up on say Alpine or Rockford Fosgate if compared on a chart. In my own personal opinion if you can afford $4500 then do yourself justice and install components that are designed specifically for the Cruze, tuned over many many hours, and that will deliver a quality of sound you've never heard before in car audio. I'll leave my 2 cents here but as a friend I can't let you post about this and not say to you "Oh buddy, please don't do this!"


----------

